# Couple of whitetails



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*
View attachment 2463
A Couple of Deer mounts I finished Friday----take a look----sb
View attachment 2462
*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice SB10, making people proud and happy!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I agree with Rick. Nice job.

Your work represents your skill.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job as always Skip. Those guys sure look happy.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's a couple of pic's of my Buddies living room with Bucks I've mounted over the years--told me this past week-end I've done 16 for him Some nice ones
View attachment 2488
View attachment 2487


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

WOW man... nice work. I am impressed with your buddies den there! As long as he keeps chasing a bigger one, you'll keep getting more work from him.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Very very nice skip! Um............... Is that an ear tag? 
Wish you was closer, youd have another life long customer as long as I could kill a few wall hangers


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Yes it was I don't remember the number but if I remember right that Buck had traveled over 100 miles from where it was taged as a fawn----SB*


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Wow, that is awesome! I didnt realize that they traveled like that. I have read they will travel from birth up to a 25 mile radius.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow is right, that is a mess of deer. Very impressive work Skip.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Some lovely work there SB. Beautiful looking buck, fancy doing my next one!?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Should have had you do my sons 10 from last season







. Perhaps next year....oh that is right, you are retired !

BTW.....How are you feeling after your surgery ?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very Very Impressive SB10, for being retired you still have a lot of get-up and go, few of those Bucks look like they were shot in a favorite area as the genetics from the antlers look similar!!!


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That is some very nice work SB and a very impressive living room your friend has.


----------

